# Another Creepy Dream Town: Hitokai (Cannibals & blood)



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

So... After visiting Aika Village, I thought it was pretty interesting and cool. Then searching on the forums, I heard about Hitokai, the cannibalism town.
At first I wasn't very interested but I decided to visit it anyway.
As I visited the houses and walked around the town, I was disturbed and scared to heck.

*Dream Code:* 2600-1856-4772

I really enjoyed this town though. 
Here are some pictures I took throughout my journey.

http://pho.to/3GGAT PART ONE
http://pho.to/3GGHm PART TWO
http://pho.to/3GGNj PART THREE

P.S. I took many photos but I uploaded them on that website since I wanted to...
P.S.S. Anyone know how to read Japanese here? I'm still learning so I don't know what the characters are saying.

What do you think of this town?​


----------



## Freya (Aug 6, 2013)

I visited this awhile ago, and I was super impressed! It was creepy and creative ^.^ I actually like it better than Aika!


----------



## Lin (Aug 6, 2013)

Does seem better than Aika imo... just based on the pics anyway. xD


----------



## radical6 (Aug 6, 2013)

im gonna visit this. seems cool.


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

I enjoyed both  But I wasn't too scared since I played it in day hehe.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 6, 2013)

This was probably the only creepy themed town I actually enjoyed visiting.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2013)

About to go in!


----------



## beebs (Aug 6, 2013)

I LOVE this stuff!!! Can't wait to visit Hitokai.


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay I searched up the meaning for ひとかい and apparently it means:

 (Kanji=人買い) slave traffic, slave dealer


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

im going to visit now~


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, I visited Aika and this town in the same day as I got the Dream Suite. I was impressed.


----------



## vriska (Aug 6, 2013)

I've never heard of this town before 
I'm definitely going to visit it sometime!


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 6, 2013)

I've visited this town before, and it inspired me to make my own town try to have a "dark secret" in each of the houses.

More towns in case anyone's interested ( obtained from a Tumblr post by nevvymaster ):

2600-0218-7298: Aika/Aika Village- The most well-known creepy dream town. Unravel a story about a little girl and her doll.
2600-1856-4772: Hitokui- You can dress yourself up as a police officer or a bride while investigating what happened here. If you have the appetite. 
2100-0784-7385: Shachipanda- Explore the town to uncover the memories of a dead girl and her killer.
1900-0190-0083: Harudin- The central theme of this town is North Korea; specifically Japan’s attitude towards it.
3200-0330-2755: Diablo-A town of artists with a grisly secret.
1300-0108-1523: LSD- Not so much creepy as it is hilariously bizarre.


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for those dream codes!

Oh and it's Hitokui instead?  (Confused since it's different everywhere; Hitokoi, Hitokai, Hitokui, Hitokei)


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure since I just got the list from someone else, but I think it might be popular as Hitokui because the list I got it from is pretty popular and lists it as Hitokui!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm such a scaredy cat. I'm terrified.. DX


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 6, 2013)

where do they get the table with the bloody knife on it?


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

i just finished my visit!

review:
i didn't find it super creepy, but it was very unsettling.  the main difference between this town and aika village, in my opinion, was that the entire town of aika was used for the story and the horror concept, while this town only used 1 or 2 rooms in each house and a few other partial areas of the town. this isn't a bad thing though, since they are both for different purposes. 

a lot of work was put into the town, and totally worth a visit.

does anyone have an idea of what the whole story is?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

That was creepy.

2spooky4me


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

@kindaichi - They refurbished it so they used their design for the fabric 

@Corduroy - I'm not sure, all I know it was probably something about cannibalism lol.

nosleepforme


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I'm in the second house (the Japanese one) and the room on the left is horrifying. The image at the back of the room is really, really haunting.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2013)

Spoilers:

The secret beach.. not funny what the fortune said..


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

The room most disturbing for me was the restaurant/cafe home and the basement xD

Didn't go to the beach...maybe I'll visit again since I mostly walked in the houses.


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoilers:
> 
> The secret beach.. not funny what the fortune said..



Great, now I'm going to have to go see ;_;
p.s. I had a heart attack when a villager up an umbrella in my face.


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

Paint said:


> Great, now I'm going to have to go see ;_;
> p.s. I had a heart attack when a villager up an umbrella in my face.



Lol! If you notice, one of the villagers has a shirt with blood stains. (One of the piggies)


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

That's creepy... murderous villagers..
Oh, also, talking to wendell was a bit creepy.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Paint said:


> Oh, also, talking to wendell was a bit creepy.



i know right..
he's like "here is some bloodstained clothing made from human skin"


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

OMG EWW! In the big fancy castle house, there's a room filled entirely of giant gross fish. One looks like a mixtuee of spider and crab!


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

Plot Twist: Wendell is the killer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know right!? Spiders and crabs just met each other.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Touko said:


> Plot Twist: Wendell is the killer.



OMGYES


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

Where's the wetsuit?


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know where the wetsuit is, sorry!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2013)

Touko said:


> I don't know where the wetsuit is, sorry!



Took a while to find it. Behind the stone tablet!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paint said:


> Where's the wetsuit?



Behind the stone tablet! Get a shovel from Lloid!


----------



## Paint (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah hah! Just below the top waterfall there's a big rock, behind that the wet suit is buried!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2013)

Paint said:


> Ah hah! Just below the top waterfall there's a big rock, behind that the wet suit is buried!



That's a stone tablet. Kinda just said that..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah darn I really wanna visit right now. I literally just payed off my dream suite, so I have to wait xD


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Ah darn I really wanna visit right now. I literally just payed off my dream suite, so I have to wait xD



tiiime traaavveeell ...


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder how long it took to finish the preparations for the homes :O


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 7, 2013)

Touko said:


> I wonder how long it took to finish the preparations for the homes :O



i know right? so many original patterns and furniture to collect.. 

i would've gone absolutely insane if i had to actually experience living in that town whenever you opened the game.
*shudder*


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> i know right? so many original patterns and furniture to collect..
> 
> i would've gone absolutely insane if i had to actually experience living in that town whenever you opened the game.
> *shudder*



Indeed! I would've given up to collect stuff xD and going to Cyrus repeatedly to refurbish.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> tiiime traaavveeell ...



Errrrghhhh....blah I dunno. Time traveling is a sticky subject- besides, it's just a day.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 7, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Errrrghhhh....blah I dunno. Time traveling is a sticky subject- besides, it's just a day.



when i paid off the dream suite, i was time traveling to the next day 5 seconds later XD
i guess it's all personal preference and patience, though. ^_^


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I went to the wrong town because all I've seen is a pretty resteraunt. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind it's the right town omg blood and eating babies


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol!
There was a restaurant/cafe at one point in one of the houses.


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

oh it's not like i needed to sleep tonight


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 7, 2013)

omg cobb's shirt
And Lucky's o.o
And the houses
And all the designs
And the face board
And the body buried behind the house


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

im not sure what they MEAN or if someone translated it already but the first part in order in romaji: (i hope they're right lol my comprehension is very bad)
senakagaitaino
せなかがいたいの

aishinikuryourihaikaga?
あいしにくりょうりはいかが?

anatanoushironiirunohadare...?
あなたのうしろにいるのはだれ...?

second part:
nigasanai...hihi...hihihi...
にがさない...ヒヒ...ヒヒヒ....


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 7, 2013)

Wish said:


> im not sure what they MEAN or if someone translated it already but the first part in order in romaji: (i hope they're right lol my comprehension is very bad)
> senakagaitaino
> せなかがいたいの
> 
> ...



The first one is: Do you want to have back

Second is: How about cooking it hard to love you?

Third: The behind a Who are you ...?

Fourth: I do not miss ... baboon ... Hihihi ....

(In order you posted them)


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

google translate is not accurate at all unless it's for single words


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 7, 2013)

Wish said:


> google translate is not accurate at all unless it's for single words


It is to some extent... So what it means is somewhere in that area... Lol.


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a pain in a back 

I love it, and how is cooking meat? 

It becomes dull that there is behind you...? 

I don't miss it...A baboon...ヒヒヒ....

That's what I just got. Seems slightly accurate but the baboon bit just confused me.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 7, 2013)

Touko said:


> I have a pain in a back
> 
> I love it, and how is cooking meat?
> 
> ...


Lol Google translate was way wrong for me. Except the last one... Im assuming its boone?  lol xD

Do you want to have back

How about cooking it hard to love you?

The behind a Who are you ...?

I do not miss ... baboon ... Hihihi ...


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> Lol Google translate was way wrong for me. Except the last one... Im assuming its boone?  lol xD
> 
> Do you want to have back
> 
> ...



Probably XD Gotta admit that google translate is funny though.


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the baboon is actually just laughing.  like.  hihi.  hehe.  haha.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 7, 2013)

Touko said:


> Probably XD Gotta admit that google translate is funny though.


It makes me wonder what I've actually shouted at people before..... :O


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

Second try at another translator site:

I want to be a sign of acknowledgment of hakuaishi to くりょ is right?   
Who's behind you. 
にがさない. Baboons. Hehehe...


...


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure the baboon part is just the sound for laughing.  like haha is literally ha ha in chinese.


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not sure about the first three but the last one might just be:

Baboons...hihi..hihihi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah maybe just laughing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

First One: Something about backs

Second One: Something about love, affections

Third One: Something about distances, behind you

Fourth One: Couldn't find so either about Baboons or laughing


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 7, 2013)

So I decided to give it a try with whatever I have on Translation Aggregator.


Spoiler



First one:

..[senaka].. [itaino]
I want to be a sign of acknowledgement of
《主語なし》To inside where it does wants to be
He would like for the inside of せ to be.
Do you want to have back
I have a pain in a back

Second one:

[Kuryouri] : to loving very.?
The hakuaishi くりょ is right?
《主語なし》あ is do to くりょ sell yes whether sbj? and it
How is くりょうり for suiting and carrying out?
How about cooking it hard to love you?
I love it, and how about cooking meat?

Third one:

Who is your back...?
Who's behind you.
《主語なし》Be who... that I am behind you?
Who is it that it is behind you? ...
The behind a Who are you ...?
Who is it to be behind you? ... ?

Fourth one:

Bitter...  Hee-hee.....  [Hihihi]....
にがさない. Baboons. Hehehe...
Bitterness nonexistent.. ヒヒ.. ヒヒヒ...
There is no bitterness... Dog ape ... ヒヒヒ. ...
I do not miss ... baboon ... Hihihi ....
I do not miss it ... Baboon ... ヒヒヒ ....




So yeah.  I've learned that my translators suck.


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty sure Cyrus is the murderer. Well, one of the murderers. Just look at all those murder weapons he has at his workshop.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Definitely visiting this! Definitely visiting this TOMORROW though. It's night where I am


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 7, 2013)

せなかがいたいの
My back hurts.

あいしにくりょうりはいかが?
I love cooking with meat. Would you like some?

あなたのうしろにいるのはだれ...?
Who's that behind you?

にがさない...ヒヒ...ヒヒヒ....
You won't escape. / I've got you. Heh heh.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like visiting villager homes in horror towns to see how much they got affected

Alli's house is.......very odd


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 7, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Definitely visiting this! Definitely visiting this TOMORROW though. It's night where I am



I visited it at midnight. Time to have nightmares about it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I like visiting villager homes in horror towns to see how much they got affected
> 
> Alli's house is.......very odd



I noticed that! All of her stuff was gone and it was very unsettling to me. 

But I didn't understand the reason behind dressing as a bride. 
The town itself is very beautiful and well done and so are the houses! The graveyard was so cool to see! 
I didn't get to see the secret beach, so I will definitely be going back.


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 7, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> せなかがいたいの
> My back hurts.
> 
> あいしにくりょうりはいかが?
> ...



Ooo yay, thanks!


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know why there was a bride outfit, maybe just dress up and play along in the little story? lol


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm gonna visit when I get home and get better wi-fi!!


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2013)

This is even scarier than Aika! <3


----------



## Mia (Aug 7, 2013)

Another great place to go and visit. I just love it when players put so much thought and creativity in their dream towns.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 7, 2013)

This one i visited months ago, and is WAY better than the overrated mess that is Aika
but no-one listened to me ( atleast people are now lol


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This one i visited months ago, and is WAY better than the overrated mess that is Aika
> but no-one listened to me ( atleast people are now lol



Haha, I decided to share it since I don't see it everywhere like Aika 
I think this one deserves some recognition too.


----------



## PixieDust (Aug 7, 2013)

The basement in one of the houses with all the bloody knives and skeleton is so creepy


----------



## Pichu (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm gonna take a look. C: Pretty curious now~


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

PixieDust said:


> The basement in one of the houses with all the bloody knives and skeleton is so creepy



Yes! I just had to get out of there before I was next XD


----------



## majnin (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok I'm going in, but I'm gonna go downstairs and sit with people so I don't get too scared lol.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha I loved this village soo much I wanted to live there!  I just wish I could understand the story to it...

 I got the first house like this: First rooms a caf?, yeah not so much creepy... The second room to the right is a bathroom, which isn't scary until you look at the wall... The room to the left seems be like a waiting room...for the caf?? The upstairs seemed like it was once a dorm due to the messy furniture and rock music (You be creative on why they weren't there...) And the basement? Well, let's just say that one explains itself. 

The other houses I can't really explain how it fits this story line besides someone missing and having to find them...:/

And the first time I saw the chef dude I was like...Seems legit


----------



## majnin (Aug 7, 2013)

I wasn't really /scared/. More intrigued. I'm going to check out '2100-0784-7385: Shachipanda- Explore the town to uncover the memories of a dead girl and her killer.'


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

majnin said:


> I wasn't really /scared/. More intrigued. I'm going to check out '2100-0784-7385: Shachipanda- Explore the town to uncover the memories of a dead girl and her killer.'



I'm going to check that one next, sounds interesting.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm in Hitokai right now. Some rooms are scary. 
I just exited out of the "Caf?" basement. I'll never go in that basement or any ever again.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 8, 2013)

wtf how did this happen lol wrong thread completely


----------



## Avacyn (Aug 9, 2013)

This village looks amazing, going to go visit!


----------



## Touko (Aug 9, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> wtf how did this happen lol wrong thread completely



wut


----------



## Touko (Aug 9, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> wtf how did this happen lol wrong thread completely



wut

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's another interesting town I might make a thread about soon \=w=/ once I feel less lazy.


----------

